# Age



## hoyt08 (Apr 1, 2006)

I was just wondering how old you guys are. I am 15. And if any of you are sponsored and by who!


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

16 (17 in June)... sponsors in my signature...


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Joe Cima 15, turning 16.........May 18!! 
Sponsors in the sig:darkbeer:


----------



## hoyt08 (Apr 1, 2006)

How do you guys go about getting sponsors, like where do you shoot and what like 3D or Spots or what? sorry prolly dumb question but i am new to the competition part of archery.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Read through this......and remember there is never a bad question when it comes to archery, because you could be sitting in a corner nibbling on moss  ahha

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=298914


----------



## hoyt08 (Apr 1, 2006)

but what do you shoot at? and like where?


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

17 and sponcered by my local pro shop (custom built archery) i shoot spots and fita torneys all over england, would go ferther a field but cant afford it


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

i am 15 and have been shooting since I was 3..i shoot spots and 3D and a lil bowhunting...
i am sponsored by:
Bowtech
STS
Carbon express co-op
Stan
copper john
coffey marketing


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

STSmansdaughter said:


> i am 15 and have been shooting since I was 3..i shoot spots and 3D and a lil bowhunting...
> i am sponsored by:
> Bowtech
> STS
> ...


HMMM:wink: I wonder why your sponsered by sts. 

I'm 16 and am sponsered by my self and a lawn mower since my parents don't own an archery shop like yours  and I have to pay every thing myself. At least that means i don't have to beg for archery money.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

EC0003 said:


> HMMM:wink: I wonder why your sponsered by sts.
> 
> I'm 16 and am sponsered by my self and a lawn mower since my parents don't own an archery shop like yours  and I have to pay every thing myself. At least that means i don't have to beg for archery money.


Excuse me? I woked for what i have..not my parents I did. 
what you said was rude even if you were joking, because its like you were accusing me of begging for money..I have my sponsors because i went to shoots I handed out my resumes and I talked to ppl.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

EC0003
WHY! I think maybe a little bit of jealousy???? Nicoles a great person, and an awesome shooter. Theres no reason to make that kind of statement when Im sure you have made no effort to get to know her as a person. 
Archers need to stick together, and protect the rights we have, not fall apart internally, and lose the great privaledge we have.
God bless!:darkbeer:


----------

